
There's a new texting scam going around, and it starts with a picture of breasts - spking
https://m.sfgate.com/crime/article/nude-text-phone-scam-california-wrong-number-sext-13509305.php
======
tonyquart
These spam calls and texts are very annoying. The authority should do
something to stop them from calling residents. I read thousands of reports
filed by people at sites like [http://whycall.me](http://whycall.me) about
similar spam calls and texts since years ago.

